# Lathe motor?



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Anybody have a source (not necassarily in the R/C industry even) for a lathe motor for a Team Cobra AC tire lathe? Apparently I just toasted mine and I can't find anyplace that carries them.  I even looked up the company that is listed on the motor one time to try and find someplace that carried the motor but no luck.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

on the team cobra website they have it listed on there. http://www.teamcobra.com/cobra/tirelathes.htm
part #8061 A/C Drive Motor
not sure if this is what you are looking for though

Rusty NutZ


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I sent an email to Cobra last night to find out if I can order one direct from them but haven't heard anything yet. It just seems that since this is "basically" a sweeper motor someone might have another source for them since we all know what the "markup" is like in the R/C industry.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

What does it say on the motor?


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I'll have to get the make and # off the motor and post it Sunday. I want to say it's made by Ametec??


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

It's made by Ametek Specialty Motors.......part#R5409-31 and is rated at 100/120v......50/80hz.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I found 3 motors at Grainger. Do a search for "Ametek Rotron". Then choose "Brushless DC Motors". There are 3 AC/DC motors. I would link to it but Grainger won't let you.  Hope this helps.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Thanks.......I'll have a looksee.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The size seems to match up with one of the ones they have listed so I have one ordered to try. I HOPE it works out.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

The Small Maxmod had a motor rated at 10,000 RPM. I think it was about a 4-1 reduction.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

The one I just received is rated at 20,000.  I do believe it's gonna work however as the one on there REALLY spun up before. Might try putting a fan in the bottom with it to try and keep the heat down under load. My only screw up was they had this one listed (8-32 screws) and another with mounts for 10-32 screws. Guess which one I SHOULD have gotten?  Oh well.......a trip to the hardware it is.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Isn't that the way it all ways go's. Keep us posted how it works.


----------

